# Optical Forums > General Optics and Eyecare Discussion Forum >  Nikon i versus other progressive lenses

## parimar

I have worn Essilor's Comfort progressives for a number of years.  This year I thought I'd like to try a smaller frame and "short corridor" progressives were suggested.

 I should mention that I do a lot of computer work and do not like moving my head a lot to read either on screen or paper.

 My new RX read:

 OD sph: -8.50  cyl: +050  axis: 43  add: +255
 OS sph: -8.50  cyl: +100  axis: 163 add:+225.

 The beginning of a cataract was also noticed in my left eye.

 Almost all opticians I visited suggested the *Nikon i* with the *ICE* coating.

 I was fitted twice with the RX I listed above using the *Nikon i* and *ICE* coating.  Once in a 1.6 index the other in a 1.67. Both times vision ito my right was great -  left vision had me moving my head for focus and clarity in pheripheral vision  and driving me crazy at a computer screen.

 The optician who fitted the 1.67 index lenses suggested that I should get my RX re-checked. (1st RX was April 27, new RX Jul 13)

 I did; the RX changed for the OS and now reads:
 OS sph: -8.25  cyl: +050  axis: 150 add:+225

 I was fitted for the third time again with the *Nikon i* and again the same problem ocurred - I'm constantly moving my head to compensate for poor pheripheral left vision

 I am getting a bit frustrated by all this and am wondering if there is another  lens that can be tried to improve my pheripheral left vision.

 One optician did suggest the *Essilor Panamic*, but said it was the *Nikon i* in "disguise".

 As a consumer I am totally confused and baffled by this new technology.

 Any suggestions would be greatly apprecaited.

----------


## For-Life

They actually told you that the Nikon i was the Varilux Panamic in disguise?

Those are completely different lenses.

I understand why you are confused.  I would suggest either going into the Panamic (because that is the next step up on the Comfort), or I would suggest going back to the Comfort.

It can be a lot of factors, but to me it sounds like the Optician should check the measurements on the left eye.  Do you mind telling me if you purchased the glasses from an Optician or an Optomitrist?

----------


## parimar

> Do you mind telling me if you purchased the glasses from an Optician or an Optomitrist?


 from an optician

----------


## For-Life

Hmm, strange.  Maybe get the Optician to put you back into the Comfort, because you know that you do not have problems with that lens, and hint to recheck the measurements.  Of course no professional likes being told that their measurements are off.

----------


## sjthielen

Try using the Zeiss individual lens, it is the latest in progressive technology and it comes in 1.6 high index with Zeiss Carat  AR coating.

----------


## parimar

Went back to the optician yesterday and I was told that all my concerns are "normal" and I should give more time to breaking in the Rx.  

When I made a general inquiry about using another lens I received the response that "all lenses are basically the same", "try these for another week or two and if you're still not happy we can set you up with a recheck".

However, the optician did adjust the frame, so now I have more blurred vision when viewing a computer screen then I did before. :(

So I'll give it another week and ask for a refund and try another place.

Any suggestions for a knowledgeable optician in the Ottawa, Ontario Canada area?

----------


## Texas Ranger

parimar,  the nikon i is not available in the US, so i'm not familiar with it, is it a "short corridor" design? did you get a too narrow frame? you said the OD was fine, it's just the OS bothering you? did the optician use monocular pds and monocular seg heights? a short corridor lens design in a 2.25 add in a shallow frame is going to cause some problems at the PC...you should have a nikon online PC lens design for working at the PC. comes in 1.67 Crizal, wonderful product...

----------


## For-Life

> parimar, the nikon i is not available in the US, so i'm not familiar with it, is it a "short corridor" design? did you get a too narrow frame? you said the OD was fine, it's just the OS bothering you? did the optician use monocular pds and monocular seg heights? a short corridor lens design in a 2.25 add in a shallow frame is going to cause some problems at the PC...you should have a nikon online PC lens design for working at the PC. comes in 1.67 Crizal, wonderful product...


The Nikon i is a lens with a 16 fitting height, but I think you hit the nail on the head with the monocular fittings.  That was what I was thinking.  I have found that one of the biggest adaption problems for PAL's is when the dispenser fits bioculary instead of monoculary.  A lot of dispensers do not understand that if you move a couple of mm's out on a flat top or single vision lens there is usually no problem, but with a progressive it can make all of the difference in the world.

----------


## For-Life

> Went back to the optician yesterday and I was told that all my concerns are "normal" and I should give more time to breaking in the Rx. 
> 
> When I made a general inquiry about using another lens I received the response that "all lenses are basically the same", "try these for another week or two and if you're still not happy we can set you up with a recheck".
> 
> However, the optician did adjust the frame, so now I have more blurred vision when viewing a computer screen then I did before. :(
> 
> So I'll give it another week and ask for a refund and try another place.
> 
> Any suggestions for a knowledgeable optician in the Ottawa, Ontario Canada area?


Too bad, I am on the other side of the Province.  Ask the Optician if all lenses are basically the same then why did he pick a higher end, more expensive one.

----------


## parimar

Texas Ranger:
 the *nikon i* is a "short corridor" design which can be fitted at 16mm.  As for the frame it has an actual depth of 25mm and the optician said it was similar in size to my previous frame where I had Essilor Comfort fitted 2 years ago.  I'm not sure which mreasurements the optician used - though I am getting the distinct feeling from the opticians I have dealt with recently that not too many of them like the customer to ask too many questions. 


 For-Life:
 I know from the various opticians I have met over the last 4 months that none of them had the same PD measurements - 31/31.5; 30/31, 30.5/31 - like all over the map!

 Thanks to all for their replies - I have a bit more knowledge; now I need to find a diplomatic way to ask some questions without making myself look like a "smart-alec" .

----------


## For-Life

> Texas Ranger:
> the *nikon i* is a "short corridor" design which can be fitted at 16mm. As for the frame it has an actual depth of 25mm and the optician said it was similar in size to my previous frame where I had Essilor Comfort fitted 2 years ago. I'm not sure which mreasurements the optician used - though I am getting the distinct feeling from the opticians I have dealt with recently that not too many of them like the customer to ask too many questions. 
> 
> 
> For-Life:
> I know from the various opticians I have met over the last 4 months that none of them had the same PD measurements - 31/31.5; 30/31, 30.5/31 - like all over the map!
> 
> Thanks to all for their replies - I have a bit more knowledge; now I need to find a diplomatic way to ask some questions without making myself look like a "smart-alec" .


Those pd's are actually not that much off.  But it does look like they were done monoculary, which is good.

----------


## Luckyshot

> Those pd's are actually not that much off. But it does look like they were done monoculary, which is good.


 I agree, a half mm isn't much at all.  Could the cataract just be making the OS overly sensitive to the lense change?

----------


## Texas Ranger

What is sacrificed in the 16mm short corridor lens designs is the intermediate, mid distance range, so yes, they will not be good at the PC...period...

----------


## parimar

The saga continues .... I had a new left lense made and the problem is about as bad if not a bit worse.  

The optician's suggested next step .. go back to prescribing doctor and get *another* recheck or go to an optometrist and get a second option.

I mentioned that I thought I should go back to a "regular" progressive/larger frame.  The optician's response - the problem would remain the same.

Totally   :Confused:   and very  :(   !

----------


## Lee Prewitt

Parimar,

You mentioned that you have a cataract developing.  Do you know what your visual acuity is in that eye?  Is the Dr. correction going to give you 20/20 vision or is the best that can be done 20/** (a higher number).

My other thought is that if you are trying to get good computer range, Texas Ranger is right, you are not going to get it with a short corridor lens.  Best solution is a computer lens like the Nikon Online or Shamir Office.  Also, a common problem that patients can run into is an incompatiblility with the design of the lens.  In other words, for whatever reason you are not accepting the Nikon design well.  Shamir Picollo was rated the best short corridor lens in a recent US study.

But on retrospect, since you see well out of the right but not the left, I am curious about the VA of the left eye.  Good Luck.

----------


## parimar

Thanks for the information Lee.

 I see the Dr next Friday ... we'll see what happens.

----------


## parimar

The saga continues:
  New Rx:
    OD sph: -8.50  cyl: +050  axis: 45  add: +200
    OS sph: -8.00 cyl: +050 axis: 155 add:+200.

 Opthomologist says frames might be too small; I'm not looking through them correctly; I should move my head to be straight with the object of attention. Visual Acuity with correction is 20/20. Maybe the add was too high; can't tell what add of old pair is (until I tell him that that is etched in the lens and is 150) - can you see my confidence wayning!:hammer:

  Optician says - there is lots of room in the frame; asked if there is a difference between *Nikon i* and *Essilor Panamic* - says "there is none; after alll who does Esilor not own?" I should be impressed? :Eek: 

  So I will give this one more shot and if it doesn't work, I give up on these "healthcare professionals"! and move on.

Anybody know of an optician or optometrist in the Ottawa Ontario Canada area? :(

  (I had an eye Dr for 25 years who got Rx's bang on - too bad he retried!)

----------


## For-Life

Well try it out. I still think that they should put you back into the Comfort. The reason being is that it worked for you before and you had no trouble. I would not even do the Panamic, because you know the Comfort works. At least by using the Comfort you can eliminate one variable.

Edit - I would also do it in the same index as you were in before, 1.6.

----------


## francisOD

The Ottawa Optometric Clinic is the premier optometry office in Ottawa.  Their phone # is 613-733-8400.  If you want to just talk product options, ask to speak to Mark he is their lab manager.  They have 8 OD's in the clinic but I believe Dr. Serge Fauchon is one of the best in the group.  If you see them, tell them Francis says HI.  Good luck.

Francis

----------


## For-Life

> The Ottawa Optometric Clinic is the premier optometry office in Ottawa. Their phone # is 613-733-8400. If you want to just talk product options, ask to speak to Mark he is their lab manager. They have 8 OD's in the clinic but I believe Dr. Serge Fauchon is one of the best in the group. If you see them, tell them Francis says HI. Good luck.
> 
> Francis


you know that this is 2 years old?

----------


## francisOD

Did not notice the date...hopefully she has found something that works by now hahaha!!:)

----------


## Lady Nicole

I guess I should admit, I was reading this not noticing the date, either....

...gotta watch for that more :shiner: 


I do have a question, though- this patient was having problems with right eye versus left eye, and the advice given was regarding measurements, mostly. But I'm wondering, how does the astigmatism in a prescription affect the peripheral vision through a progressive? The prescribed cyl in the problem eye was stronger and at a more oblique angle than the other eye, is that something to consider? 

A PAL's peripheral distortion, as I understand it, is unwanted cyl produced by the progressive lens design. If a patient has more cyl in one eye than the other, and at a more unique angle, does that have any effect on the patient's perception of peripheral distortion?

Just curious, maybe one of you smart folks can enlighten me... 

:cheers:

----------


## Chris Ryser

> *I should mention that I do a lot of computer work and do not like moving my head a lot to read either on screen or paper.*


If you would have said that above mentioned sentence......................you should never have walkled out of the place with any type or brand of progressives.

You would have purchased glasses with a large segment straight top and would have clear vision to the right as well as to the left. Besides that a small frame with progressives is only good for fashion........and not professional use.

:hammer:

----------


## francisOD

I agree with Chris, however something like a Nikon Online or a Zeiss Business lens should still be suitable.  The ST bifocal would only work in a case like this if you change the top portion to include part of the add ie if add was +2.50, on a +1.00 rx ou, I would rx +2.50 to +2.75 on top depending on distance to computer screen and have ST seg have remainder of add either +1.00 or +0.75.  this would be very easy to use but patient will need second pair for distance if distance correction is needed...you will have 2 sales...too bad:)

----------


## francisOD

I also agree with Chris that small frames progressive use is for fashion.  These short corridor permit rapid change from distance rx to near rx but the sacrificial lamb is the intermediate...I had an optician who was really stuck on small frames and short corridor lenses...never had so many come backs and unhappy customers...she only lasted 6 months with me.  Px who want progressives in short frames need to be educated as to their down fall and if they do not do any computer work or have need for intermediate va and really want a small frame with short corridor lens, then they should do fine...if not, they probably will be too embarrassed to return and hear:  "I told you so...":cheers:

----------

